# Java Plugin for native seamonkey



## ccc (Jul 30, 2009)

hi

I'd like to install Java Plugin for native seamonkey on freeBSD 7.0.
I'll install /usr/ports/java/jdk16 but what are next steps?
Where is the plugin directory for native seamonkey on 7.0?
Should I set symlinks?


----------



## ale (Jul 30, 2009)

```
cd ~/.mozilla/plugins/
ln -s /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```
or try creating as root the symlink in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/

Then restart seamonkey and check with _aboutlugins_.

BTW
why are you still using 7.0?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 30, 2009)

According to Release Engineering Information, 7.0 isn't officially supported. You might want to upgrade to 7.1 or 7.2.


----------



## ccc (Jul 31, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> ```
> cd ~/.mozilla/plugins/
> ln -s /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
> ```
> ...



THX, it works well:
	
	



```
Congratulations!
You have the recommended Java installed (1.6.0_03-p4).
```

greetings
ccc


----------



## ccc (Aug 6, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> ```
> BTW
> why are you still using 7.0?[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 6, 2009)

You're doing that command as root. Do it under your own account.


----------



## ccc (Aug 6, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You're doing that command as root. Do it under your own account.



Yep, I'm doing this command as root.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 6, 2009)

I know. Now read the second line 
I'm pretty sure you're not running X as root, and if you are: stop it.


----------



## ccc (Aug 6, 2009)

THX, I've created plugins directory and now it works well.


----------

